# North Carolina Beach 100 Sharks Feeding Frenzy, Oct. 2014



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 18, 2014)

In case you have not seen this . . . 



*Rare Shark Feeding Frenzy in North Carolina

3,195,304 Views *

Published on Oct 13, 2014

"On Thursday, October 9 at around noon, while at a retreat at Cape Lookout National Seashore off the coast of North Carolina, the leaders of One Harbor Church witnessed a shark feeding frenzy. The men were out fishing for the evening’s dinner when they stumbled across *more than 100 sharks* attacking a school of blue fish. As seagulls and pelicans joined in on the meal, the men began to cast into the surf, catching fish without the use of bait. For more than five minutes, the sharks were observed swimming in and out of the surf, some of which became beached in the fury. The cameraman who captured the footage, is an avid waterman who spearfishes, dives, swims and surfs at Cape Lookout often. We want it to be clear that Cape Lookout and the surrounding beaches of Eastern North Carolina are extremely safe for swimming. The presence of these sharks and large schools of fish is actually a sign of a very healthy ecosystem."





http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs...ark-feeding-frenzy-dangerously-close-to-shore

Shark Feeding Frenzy Dangerously Close to Shore

October 17, 2014


OR


http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/outposts/post/shark-feeding-frenzy-videotaped-surf/

Shark feeding frenzy videotaped in surf

About 100 sharks pursue prey onto the sand at Cape Lookout in North Carolina; many describe wild spectacle as a real-life 'Sharknado'

October 15, 2014








OR


http://news.discovery.com/animals/s...ws-how-sharks-can-beach-themselves-141016.htm

Feeding Frenzy Video Shows How Sharks Can Beach Themselves

OCT 16, 2014 10:29 AM ET


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 18, 2014)

Nice day for a swim.


----------

